

Show HN: Simple Highcharts Generator - petewailes

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtvisible.com&#x2F;highcharts-generator&#x2F;<p>We have a number of less-technical members in our business, so we&#x27;ve built this to help people create charts for web pages quickly and easily.<p>Blog post about it - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;builtvisible.com&#x2F;embeddable-highcharts-generator&#x2F;<p>Thoughts&#x2F;feedback appreciated!
======
whitten
What are your goals for this?

It seems it can do some of the things that Excel can do.

What are the limitations?

------
mjhea0
clickable -> [http://builtvisible.com/highcharts-
generator/](http://builtvisible.com/highcharts-generator/)

------
ilovefood
amazing, thanks a lot

